# NEW Rod Wrapper table



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

hey guys i just built this rod wrapper table today... for my new/old rodwrapper my wife just bought me... let me know what you think of the table guys​<center><img src="http://a815.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/35/l_a420eee682c192034d3923a00eef4ce6.jpg"></center>
<center><img src="http://a840.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/57/l_aa37af6f74a27a49467f3bcda98dad1f.jpg"></center>
<center><img src="http://a699.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/59/l_a1215d89df98183666504a6d0d443c52.jpg"></center>

also... the new wrapper i have wobbles just a bit.. but enough to irritate you.. ihave never wrapped a rod before in my life... but i just wanted to set things up right for myself... but.. is it normal for the thing to wobble??? i can't tell you the brand name of it... but... it was bought for 500$ the original price... got any suggestions???

"G"​


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know how to respond....are you going to wrap the rod in paper???


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

what you mean paper nomadfl??? of course gudebrod thread and your traditional rod building materials... hmmm... sarcasm??? someone please help me.... does the chuck and rod drive stand supposed to wobble???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

prolly wouldn't wobble if you were sober.:beer:  

betcha $10.00 bucks the table winds up in tha fire pit......when's tha party.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey G, if rod building doesn't work out, that table would make a great fish cleaning table.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

ya know... teo... i was thinking the same thing... if nothing else... fish cleaning table... atleast i know i can do that...


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*no wobble*

realy shount wobble.
could be bad beerings on shaft.
or your rod stands arnt the same hight


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

how do i get to the bearings on the shaft??? i tried taking it apart... but.. no luck getting to the middle of it... any help??? i'll take a pic of it and show you...


----------

